# Bread machine and waffle maker owners?



## anticuchos (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello,

I got some questions for bread machine and waffle maker owners.  I plan to get one of the two.

Here is the thing, aside from a computer, I don't like machines.  Especially if it involves food.  I just get paranoid when my food is made by a machine.  Chemicals it might release to the food and other unnatural thing that might occur.

The point of commercialism is to sell me something; not make my life easier.

1. If there is anything that I should be aware of these machines, can you please tell me?

I have become very busy lately, I don't have the time I used to have.  So I will have to let something else do the cooking for me.

2. How does the bread and waffle made by electronics taste compared to the traditional way of cooking?

3. Cleaning!!!  Is it hard to clean the bread machine or waffle maker?  Pieces stuck in hard-to-reach places, etc.

4. Anything else you would like to add.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hello Anticuchos*

Well here are my opinions on them. First of all the bread machine. Mine is the Regal Kitchen Pro Breadmaker, I love it! I got it for christmas I didn't think it would work. But I tried it and  ever since then I have loved to use it. It makes it easy on you cause it does all the work for you. All you have to do is go to the store and buy a bread machine mix, throw it in with some water, push a few buttons and a couple hours later you have bread. Or you can use one of the recipes that comes in the manual. Also you don't have to watch it because it has a timer and automaticly shuts off when the bread is done. I think it tastes great, and there is only one dish to wash. Also the clean up is very easy all you have to do is wipe out the inside with a wet cloth cause you can't submerge the pan in water or put it in the dishwasher. I don't know if it is really better than hand making your bread. But any way I think they are great to have. Be sure to read the manual for all operationing instuctions before useing it though it has alot of different settings.
Now about the waffle maker I also have one of these. It a Toastmaker brand.They aren't as easy to use because you have to mix all of the ingredients, and then you have to stay there while it cooks. But the cool thing about them are they put the waffle shape into the batter. It cooks them very well, makes them crispy and you can cook it to your specifications. But the bad thing is these are a little bit harder to clean because of the uneven surface. Usually what I do is wait untill it cools down and then I use a scrub brush to clean it. Make sure to dry it off before storing it. Also do not submerge in water. Even though it is a little bit more diffacult I still love to use it.
Hope I have helped you in some way and good luck.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a Farberware waffle iron and it is great.  Using it is no more work than making pancakes and cleaning is easy if I spritz it with cooking spray.  I think they taste far better than frozen.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2005)

My grandparents cooked waffles in an electric waffle maker.  I have been around them for most of my 50 years of life.  I have always had a waffle maker in my home.  Unfortunately, the variety of available shapes and the utility has decreased in my home town.  I only have Wal-Mart and K-Mart to choose from.  All I can purchase are Belgian Waffle makers, and usually only two brands are available.  

Waffle makers used to come with reverible waffle grids which made either regular or Belgian style waffles.  One of the grid plate pairs was able to be reversed with a flat side that was perfect for making grilled cheese, cooking a steak, or chops, etc.  And then there were special grids that made these thin, decorative things, almost like a cookie.

I can only remember those items.  I wore a few waffle irons out in my time.  Waffles are among my favorite breadfast foods, along with pancakes of course.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## terri2337 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have a Kenmore bread machine, and I don't like it. The bread comes out too dense, not light and fluffy at all like I like it. I'm sure there are other breadmakers out there that do a much better job, I just would not recommend this one. I intentionally didn't buy one of the cheaper ones ($50 or so) because I foolishly thought that if I bought a more expensive one (I spent around $100), then it would make better bread. Wrong!! My pastor's wife bought a Sunbeam, and it makes great bread.

I also have a waffle maker, and I love it. As posted above, it is a little harder to keep clean b/c of the surface, but the waffles come out great, and you can make batches of them and freeze them for later use. Very handy! Good luck!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 14, 2005)

Our bread machine is a german made (bifinet), and one of the best purchases we had made for €40 (about $50?).  I used to own a bread maker a decade ago and was never a fan, but I have been impressed with the improvements that have been made over the 10 years.  Bread come out fluffy and not like a brick, and it still taste very good the day after!!  Buying a prepared bread mix should be a foolproof method, at least until you get a hang of how it works, but there are many breadmachine recipes available both on books and on internet, you should do some experiments with them, too... like any baking, it is much safter to follow the provided recipe as closely as possible (and make sure the recipe comes from a reliable source...), and use a fresh yeast. (the older it gets, the raising power diminishes)

If your problem is time restriction, bread machine is also a great solution, you can put the ingredients in the machine and set the timer, and it will do all the work for you to have it ready at the time you want it piping hot!!  But if you use a timer for a delayed cooking don't use ingredients like milk or egg, something that will perish easily in the room temperature, but that must be a common sense...

Washing is also easy, the inside has non stick coating so everything comes off without effort.  At least mine is designed well for this purpose... Unfortunately our brand bifinet is not universally available, but I am sure there are close counterparts made by more well known brands among the english speaking part of world.  Surf the internet and read user reviews, I hope you will find a perfect bread maker for you... Good luck!!


----------

